# Puppy in a cone



## Karen in Abu Dhabi (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there anything cuter than a Hav puppy in a cone? 

Elvis got the 'Big Snip' the other day and here he is, doing an impression of a Tudor prince. The neuter surgery went fine and he is full of beans and raring to go. Except he can't. Because he's sporting a cone... 

Best, Karen and Elvis:bounce:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Very cute indeed!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

how cute!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks very regal wearing his cone! (Cutie!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... and here I thought you'd found a new type of dessert! 










Get better soon, Elvis!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

He does look very regal.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, hugs to the sweet little guy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! I'm so glad Milo didn't have to wear one of those. Cute as it is to us, it has to be a pain in the --- to them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little fella!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Aw, he's so cute. Can't wait to see him again without the conehead.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh he is sooo adoraable! I love his cone pic!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Too cute, This is not helping Elvis' image. The King should not have to wear such a thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's a Havatini without an olive. feel better Elvis.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby! He's just too cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww, Elvis, they have added insult to injury....hurry and get that thing off I cannot imagine it is fun at all!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy said:


> It's a Havatini without an olive. feel better Elvis.


ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is so cute! Was the groomed the day before? His hair looks great!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bless his little heart, he looks so cute! You need the cone t-shirt!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks adorable in his little cone, as if he's posing. Glad his surgery went well, and I noticed that he has a really nice haircut


----------



## Karen in Abu Dhabi (Dec 15, 2009)

Elvis had a bath the day before his surgery which is why he looks so smart rocking that cone. Just a couple more days before the (regular) stitches come out. He's totally recovered and full of beans. Infact, right now he's started RLH (I call it 'Let's Go Crazy') and is clattering around with a lamp shade for company. I have no doubt he would have been chewing at the wound/stiches because he's a nibbley, scratchy little guy. So, in his house The Cone is King.

The groomer gave him a trim a couple of weeks ago which took away some of his dark tips. He's a sable but is getting quite light with some gorgeous light apricot/almond colours too. It will soon be getting very hot here so around March/April time it will be full-on puppy cut time. 

Best, Karen and Elvis


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

When my dog got spayed, I bought her a little tee shirt to wear that covered the area. She kept it on day and night until her stitches came out and totally forgot anything was there. I think it was better than her having to wear the cone. Maybe you would want to try it!


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! I can't stop giggling!!! ~Pamela


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*the cone of shame....*

poor little guy; he looks kinda uncomfortable...


----------

